# Question about Turning an Incorporated Ballast to a Remote ballast.



## CasualGrower (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey guys... I got a question for ya...  During the power surges and outtages due to Hurricane Ike and all, I lost the ballast in my Floralux 400 watt HPS... I have a rebuild kit coming and should be here today.. However That light with the ballast incorporated is a heavy SOB..... I am looking to separate the ballast from the fixture and basically turn it into a remote ballast unit....

I have made the separation of the ballast to the reflector unit and that was easy enough.... Now the question I have is, What line or cord should I run from the ballast to the socket...  I have a roll of 14-2 grounded  copper service line that I can easily make the connection with and go on... My question is C an I use that or is there a better line that I should use... the flexibility of the cable is not a big deal to me... just wondering if there is a safty issue or a function issue to using a single core service line or a multi stranded  appliance cable.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess none of the resident electricians are on tonite.... will check back in a couple days when I get back  from this trip.


----------



## thief (Sep 23, 2008)

all of my remote ballasts have 2 wire apliance wire going to the bulb fixture. make sure it is high temp insulation  mine is like 600deg f rated. well thats what is on the wires.


----------



## leafminer (Sep 28, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> all of my remote ballasts have 2 wire apliance wire going to the bulb fixture. make sure it is high temp insulation  mine is like 600deg f rated. well thats what is on the wires.



  . . . Dangerous! Ground that sucker! Use three-wire cable. I really do NOT recommend appliance wire, it is only rated for use at 120V and the voltage spike on start up can be several hundred. Use proper industrial cable rated at 600V and ground the lamp reflector. And don't go watering the plants in bare feet or your socks .... you can get suitable cable cheaply enough at Home Depot or Ace Hardware.


----------

